
Experimental smartphone app for touchless map control via accelerometer - matell
https://github.com/petervojtek/touchless-map
======
tylerpachal
I always thought it would be a neat HCI (or similar) experiment to create an
app without any buttons. It would probably end up being a UX nightmare but the
point would be to challenge the long held monopoly of the button/radio-
button/checkbox/menu/etc gui elements that are present in every app.

~~~
neals
How about adding some facial-expression-control. Like wink to activate, stick
tongue out for next, shake for swipe. etc

~~~
matell
such a facial-expression control may be interesting to integrate with the new
facebook reaction emojis: [http://www.wired.com/2015/10/facebook-reactions-
design/](http://www.wired.com/2015/10/facebook-reactions-design/)

